# Countries with names in Hebrew (Tsarfat, Sfarad,...)



## Yaella

How come some countries have special names in Hebrew, such as _Tsarfat _(France), _Sfarad _(Spain), _Yavan _(Greece), _Ashkenaze _(Germany)?
When did these names appear?
Some country names seem to be very old and appear in the bible, such as Mitsraïm (Egypt) and Lebanon and have related names in Arabic (but why is Misr doubled into Mitsraïm?) but most countries have a transliteration of their modern names, with the exception of the above.


----------



## tFighterPilot

All of these names are from the bible. Tsarfat and Sfarad were names of places. Yavan and Ashkenaz were descendants of Noah (from Jepheth). Yavan (or Yawan) is also the name of Greece in many other languages except Hebrew and comes from the city Ionia.


----------



## origumi

tFighterPilot said:


> and comes from the city region Ionia.


Or Ioni*e* in Ionian accent.

There are other Hebrew country names of Biblical origin, some are out of use.


----------



## Yaella

tFighterPilot said:


> All of these names are from the bible. Tsarfat and Sfarad were names of places.


I cannot find any reference to France or Spain, could you please be more precise? 


tFighterPilot said:


> Yavan and Ashkenaz were descendants of Noah (from Jepheth)


I indeed find Yavan as son of Japheth in Chronicles 1:5, but not Ashkenaz.


tFighterPilot said:


> Yavan  (or Yawan) is also the name of Greece in many other languages except  Hebrew and comes from the city Ionia


The fact that, when we  learned names of countries in Arabic, the equivalent of the Hebrew names  did not appear attracted my attention, so what other language would  have name similar to Yavan for Greece?


----------



## tFighterPilot

Yaella said:


> I cannot find any reference to France or Spain, could you please be more precise?


My Bar Mitsva Haftara happened to have both Tsarfat and Sfarad, which is why I remember it. "And the captives of this host of the children of Israel shall possess that of the Canaanites, even unto *Zarephath*; and the captives of Jerusalem who are in *Sepharad *shall possess the cities of the south." Obadiah 20



> I indeed find Yavan as son of Japheth in Chronicles 1:5, but not Ashkenaz.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashkenaz



> The fact that, when we  learned names of countries in Arabic, the equivalent of the Hebrew names  did not appear attracted my attention, so what other language would  have name similar to Yavan for Greece?


Arabic and Persian - Yunan. Aramaic - Yawan. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Name_of_Greece


----------



## origumi

tFighterPilot said:


> Arabic and Persian - Yunan. Aramaic - Yawan. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Name_of_Greece


And some Indian languages - Yavana (http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/652249/Yavana). Not to mix with Native Indian Yavana (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yavana_Kingdom).


----------



## Yaella

Thank you tFighterPilot for all these explanations.
I found the quote in Ovadia indeed. Here is the explanation I find about the word Zarephath: *Gesenius's Lexicon (Help) : *





(cool, I just found out I can drag and drop the explanation between tabs! Let's see if the quoted image remains). 
Now, the remaining question is how and when did it come to mean France? Idem for Sefarad.
I read in the link about Ashkenaz that the relation between that word and Germany is subject to speculation.


----------



## arbelyoni

Both Rashi and Radak (David Kimhi) associated Zarephath with France (according to this site).
Sefarad is associated with Spain since Targum Jonathan (according to wiki).

Ruvik Rozenthal provides additional insights:
צרפת וספרד, כמו   יוון ומצרים הן ארצות ששמן המודרני נלקח מן המקרא.   מצרים תואמת למקומה הנוכחי, ובין יוון המקראית והנוכחית יש רציפות היסטורית מסוימת. לעומת זאת ספרד וצרפת של היום זכו לשמות עבריים שניתנו במדרש מאוחר. שני השמות מופיעים בספר עובדיה באותו פסוק.   צרפת היתה יישוב חוף ליד צידון, שנקרא בלשון יושביו צרפנד. השם שודרג בספרות ימי הביניים לארץ האירופית   עקב דמיון הצליל לפרנצא. ספרד המקראית היא לדעת רוב החוקרים סארדיס שבאסיה הקטנה. ספרד של ימינו כבר היתה מוכרת בימי התלמוד כמושבה רומית בשם אספניה, והיא נזכרת בשם הזה במדרש תנחומא,  בצוותא עם גליה.   "אספמיה" התלמודית היא שם   למקום רחוק כלשהו, מרחק שנה הליכה לכל כיוון.   במסכת בבא בתרא אומר רבי יהודה בענייני חזקה על אחד המצוי  באספמיא, "ויחזיק שנה וילכו ויודיעוהו שנה ויבוא לשנה אחרת". מכאן נולד הביטוי "חלום באספמיה" בתלמוד (מסכת נידה: "אדם ישן כאן ורואה חלום באספמיה").   יונתן בן עוזיאל שתירגם את התנ"ך לארמית תירגם את "ספרד" ל"אספמיה", ככל הנראה עקב דמיון השם המקראי ל"הספרה", ארצות המערב ביוונית. בימי הגאונים נקבע רשמית כי "אספמיה היא ספרד". בעברית החדשה התברר של"ספרדי" שתי משמעויות: תושב ספרד, ומי ששייך למסורת היהודית הספרדית. הנשיא השני יצחק בן צבי רצה להבדיל בין השתיים, ובראשית שנות השישים ביקש מהאקדמיה ללשון לקבוע שספרד הארץ תיקרא בשם התלמודי "איספניה", ותושביה "איספנים". ועדת משנה של האקדמיה קיבלה את ההמלצה, אך מליאת האקדמיה דחתה את ההמלצה בנימוס. רוב הדוברים טענו ש"ספרד" כבר נקלטה בין דוברי העברית, ואין טעם או סיכוי   להילחם בה.


----------



## origumi

arbelyoni said:


> ...


A nice example is the name Edom אדום for Italy. After the name was accepted, some apologetic explanations were invented.


----------



## Yaella

Thanks for all contributions


----------

